
Show HN: Please review my MVP: Quill.org (Interactive Grammar Web App) - gault8121
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quill.org<p>We are a nonprofit organization, and Quill is a free, open source tool. We are looking for feedback on our user experience and our code optimization. Critical feedback is appreciated.<p>If you&#x27;d like to check out the code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;empirical-org&#x2F;quill
======
subrat_rout
This is a neat web app and I liked it. However, it is asking me to sign up
after finishing the initial test. Why not give me few more tasks to do, let me
know what areas should I improve and then ask for if I am interested to
register/sign up. It will be great if the exercise offers single sentence with
one or two grammatical error/s instead of a whole paragraph. But anyway I
believe it is a great start and heading towards right direction. Thank you
guys for such an awesome Web App. I will register and go through it more and
will provide your periodic feedback.

~~~
gault8121
Cool, thanks. We are thinking about doing a 5 minute guided tour through the
site now so that we can show off the entire experience before asking for sign
up. It'd be great to get your feedback on it once it is up.

------
joshdance
Tried it out, seems cool. Question aside from the app, what is the purpose of
your non-profit and how are you funded?

~~~
gault8121
We are funded by the Gates Foundation. We intend to become a commercial
nonprofit and charge for lessons (a freemium model of 1,000 free lessons). We
are a nonprofit as we'd like to develop a model of crowdsourced content
creation. Being a nonprofit signals that this content isn't going towards
making us rich. We are still working out this model, and in the EdTech space
there are a couple of foundations that make this possible.

------
robbiea
If you haven't seen No Red Ink (noredink.com), you should check it out. They
do something similar.

Best of luck!

~~~
gault8121
Yep we know about NoRedInk. We differentiate ourselves by focusing on learning
by writing, rather than multiple choice questions. We're also taking a
different approach to content development by being open source and open
content. All of our content is reusable under a creative commons license.

------
bennyg
I like it! And thanks for putting the code on GitHub too.

~~~
gault8121
For sure! We are an open source project, and we'd appreciate the help from
Rails developers looking to contribute.

